# Contrast Ratio



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

How concerned about contrast ratio should I really be? I read an article that manufactures don't truly know what the contrast ratio is and consumers should be more concerned about lumens than the contrast ratio. Would love to hear all of your thoughts ?


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Dream Theater said:


> How concerned about contrast ratio should I really be? I read an article that manufactures don't truly know what the contrast ratio is and consumers should be more concerned about lumens than the contrast ratio. Would love to hear all of your thoughts ?


As far as I know and have ever read, native contrast is the number one aspect of picture quality followed by color saturation and accuracy then resolution, motion handling and video processing. The first two have always been at the top, the remaining three in different respective places.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My experience has been contrast ratios as published by the manufacturer, should be taken with a grain of salt. Since none of them use the same method to measure them, there isn't really a consistent reference point IMO. I usually find reviews of models I'm interested in and make a judgement based on professional test results. 
Also, OT, but am I the only one who thinks having your brand new tv calibrated is like having your new sports car tuned up for 10% of the cost? (I know apples and oranges)


----------

